# Generic fursuits



## Kyan0 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey ^^ Newbie here.. I was just wondering why people can't make more unique fursuits.. I dunno if it's just me, but so many fursuits look the same.. Just diifferent colours.. But all a basic "wolf" shape.. xP Even animals that aren't suppose to be wolves. D:

http://bitcast-a-sm.bitgravity.com/slashfilm/wp/wp-content/images/zz1c756ea7.jpg Take example that :3 Not a massive fan of up but I think more people should try exaggerate the features of their canine suits x) Lol! (I'm aware pixar probably had a ridiculous amount to make that costume though) XD But still!

I wanna start making suits one day I dunno.. xD Ultra cartoony stuff or really realistic. I am a huge fan of lemurs and I could only find one realistic looking lemur suit. madness! xP I just know I want to make them look, different!


----------



## Deo (Aug 30, 2011)

More exageration often means more padding which is hotter, has more vision problems, and is harder to hear in. All in all such suits are cumbersome and due to heat can generally be worn only for short bouts of time (1-2 hours) whereas a more traditionally fitting suit can be worn much longer. Generally people who spend a thousand or two thousand on something want to enjoy it for longer than shorter periods of time.

But I also think that there is indeed a wide variety of fursuits out there, and the only "generic" ones are pre-mades and are generic species so that it's easier to sell. Think about it, a normal colored fox head will sell faster and for more money than someone else's fursona (since no one really wants to where someone else's character).


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 30, 2011)

A lot of people don't make very unique fur-suits because they don't make very unique or creative fursonas. Or makers are not often given something that had a whole lot of creative input in the concept.


----------



## Kyan0 (Aug 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> More exageration often means more padding which is hotter, has more vision problems, and is harder to hear in. All in all such suits are cumbersome and due to heat can generally be worn only for short bouts of time (1-2 hours) whereas a more traditionally fitting suit can be worn much longer. Generally people who spend a thousand or two thousand on something want to enjoy it for longer than shorter periods of time.
> 
> But I also think that there is indeed a wide variety of fursuits out there, and the only "generic" ones are pre-mades and are generic species so that it's easier to sell. Think about it, a normal colored fox head will sell faster and for more money than someone else's fursona (since no one really wants to where someone else's character).




ohh.. I see your points. D: I didn't think about that. I think if I were to make a suit for myself I would only want to wear it for short events.. So maybe I could make a really over the top costume. Not sure if it's worth it though XD There is no cons down here. And I live in Tasmania, so its funny you should post a tassie devil x) Lol I really love it! I was thinking I would love to make a realistic thylacine too, or a quoll ^^ lol. That would work well for events down here. I guess realistic may be better to go with, I have more expertise with that anyway (Ive made a few realistic puppets for stop motion projects, and semi-realistic toys). 

There is a lot of variety yes. I just didn't know the reason a lot of suits were the same shape.. Isn't it also so its easier on the commissioner? having patterns and such? xP thats what I assumed anyway. Not to mention people have a loot of canine characters XD


----------



## Fay V (Aug 30, 2011)

There's a lot of similar methods and honestly a lot of them look alike because it's easier on the person wearing it. It goes along with the person's head so they can use their own mouth to move the mouth and they can see from the eyes. It doesn't look like that's true for the UP one.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 30, 2011)

The only non-canine suit I can remember seeing was Dusty's.  That was really well-done... I want hooves that clop like that...


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 30, 2011)

Toony canines do tend to blend together for me, with a few exceptions. I've always wondered if it has something to do with Matrices--her guides are pretty straightforward and accessible to a novice, I'm curious if the similarities are from people using her guides without adding much personal style to it. 

Or perhaps it's just, ah, convergent evolution of fursuits. What's common is common just because it _works_, like Deo said.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 30, 2011)

I think it also depends on where people go in them or what they do in them. I've spent a lot of time figuring out what I want. My username is "Tiger In A Tie" and my furosna is a green and blue tiger. However, I will most likely rarely go to cons, but want to volunteer at places in my suit. So instead of my odd colored fursona, I'm getting a pure white tiger and just wearing a black tie (and maybe armsocks) over it. 

If I went to conventions a LOT, I'd for sure get my fursona. But for the purposes of what I'm using it for, I feel a white tiger would work best. A kid's center might be uncomfortable with a green tiger, but I think they'd be more accepting of a normal colored animal.


----------



## Arlo (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty much what Tiger In A Tie just posted! One of the main reasons I chose to bid on the suit auction I did was that I could get the secondary color switched from red to a more 'normal' looking gray. Arlo is the fursuit that I am using for more mainstream events, programs and I hope charity functions. Something too odd or too realistic might be offputting to younger kids (read also: organizational contacts) as opposed to a furcon situation. 

I honestly thought this thread was going to be about 'off the rack', mass-market mascot costumes and how really horrible looking most of them are. Each fursuit is an individual work by an artist and yes there may be a ton of wolves (myself included), foxes and assorted big cats out there, I still don't think of them as generic.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Rhasp (Aug 31, 2011)

Id say that every done the speacies they like the most and as thus youll end up with a majority off the suits being popular canine races. Also generetic characters and species are easier to sell in the second hand market as some one said.

And with that said I think I choose a fairly unique character for myself, first Ethiopian Wolfes arent that common (even if wolfes are.) and thus I havent seen any with a blue collor yet. Me like.


----------



## Sar (Aug 31, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I've always wondered if it has something to do with Matrices--her guides are pretty straightforward and accessible to a novice, I'm curious if the similarities are from people using her guides without adding much personal style to it.
> 
> Or perhaps it's just, ah, convergent evolution of fursuits. What's common is common just because it _works_, like Deo said.


I think matrices works well because its one of the first fursuit tutorials people look at. The style is toony and also like Deo said, works.
I would just stick a hat on top of it IMHO.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2011)

Generic suits with singe or double, or triple colors are easy to produce than something with 5 kajillion colors.


----------



## Deo (Aug 31, 2011)

Kyan0 said:


> ohh.. I see your points. D: I didn't think about that. I think if I were to make a suit for myself I would only want to wear it for short events.. So maybe I could make a really over the top costume. Not sure if it's worth it though XD There is no cons down here. And I live in Tasmania, so its funny you should post a tassie devil x) Lol I really love it! I was thinking I would love to make a realistic thylacine too, or a quoll ^^ lol. That would work well for events down here. I guess realistic may be better to go with, I have more expertise with that anyway (Ive made a few realistic puppets for stop motion projects, and semi-realistic toys).


You're from Tasmania? AWESOME. That tassie devil fursuit is mine, and I love love love tasmanian devils. (mail me one! lol)
I like to use my suits for volunteering and raising awareness about Tasmanian devil facial tumor disease.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 31, 2011)

Deo said:


> You're from Tasmania? AWESOME. That tassie devil fursuit is mine, and I love love love tasmanian devils. (mail me one! lol)
> I like to use my suits for volunteering and raising awareness about Tasmanian devil facial tumor disease.



I want a suit of a tazzy devil with facial tumors. I'm a bad person


----------



## israfur (Aug 31, 2011)

Deo said:


> You're from Tasmania? AWESOME. That tassie devil fursuit is mine, and I love love love tasmanian devils. (mail me one! lol)
> I like to use my suits for volunteering and raising awareness about Tasmanian devil facial tumor disease.


Oh my gosh I knew nothing about that. D: :idea:


----------



## SacrificerPS3 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm working on a more creative concept for suiting, but every idea i bring up for criticism, it just gets shoved back into my brain.  Its hard to make a unique fursona when everyone wants something different from u.

everyone's a critic...*sigh*


----------



## Deo (Sep 7, 2011)

SacrificerPS3 said:


> I'm working on a more creative concept for suiting, but every idea i bring up for criticism, it just gets shoved back into my brain.  Its hard to make a unique fursona when everyone wants something different from u.
> 
> everyone's a critic...*sigh*



Dude, jugding by your avatar you're character is a black and white wolf with bland markings. No distinction. Not even an attempt to make the black and white mimic natural fur patterns. So don't bitch about other people being critics, because hell son, that deserves a critics heavy handed blows if you think that it's creative.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 7, 2011)

Creativity and Innovation require understanding and foundation. What does this mean? It means that if you're new at something your creative ideas are going to be bad, or unoriginal. This is due to a few reasons. 
1. The standard way of doing things is the status quo because it works. When you try to actively work against that, you're working against what works.
2. new builders will lack an understanding of how something operates and so can't improve upon what actually does work (and turn to something that doesn't work, because they don't know it doesn't work)
3. new builders haven't had the time and experience to see the many different ideas that have been attempted and tried.

In other words. There is a reason it is the professionals that are the ones being innovative. It isn't because they are simply better, just born with this magic, innate ability. It is because they spent years making things again and again and again. Getting critiqued over and over and over. They learned how to build a fursuit inside and out. They learned exactly what works and how before they moved on to improve things. 

99% of the people complaining that their "creative ideas" are shot down are new builders that don't know the foundation. That haven't put in the years of work. That are simply foolish and can't see how sophmoric their ideas are (or downright dangerous). These are the ones that suggest paper, and duct tape, then feel attacked when the more experienced adamantly try to prevent this. 

If you find your ideas are not accepted by many, look inward, chances are there's something you missed in the design that more experienced builders already worked through.


----------



## SacrificerPS3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Deo said:


> Dude, jugding by your avatar you're character is a black and white wolf with bland markings. No distinction. Not even an attempt to make the black and white mimic natural fur patterns. So don't bitch about other people being critics, because hell son, that deserves a critics heavy handed blows if you think that it's creative.



Theres a reason his body is not shown.  I have a specific fur pattern in mind.  No one seems to like any of the variations i come up with though.

I have to finish my fursona before he becomes a fursuit.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 8, 2011)

SacrificerPS3 said:


> Theres a reason his body is not shown.  I have a specific fur pattern in mind.  No one seems to like any of the variations i come up with though.
> 
> I have to finish my fursona before he becomes a fursuit.



what do you mean "no on likes" the variations? Id it artists can't draw it the way you want? People aren't showering you with praise and want to kiss your ass over it? Or are people sending you nasty comments over a design?


----------



## GravoxT-Rex (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## morphology (Sep 8, 2011)

GravoxT-Rex said:


> Can't we all just get along?



No. Drama is a renewable source of energy. >:V


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 8, 2011)

SacrificerPS3 said:


> Theres a reason his body is not shown.  I have a specific fur pattern in mind.  No one seems to like any of the variations i come up with though.
> 
> I have to finish my fursona before he becomes a fursuit.



A fursona represents YOU, not what people like the most.


----------



## Sar (Sep 8, 2011)

SacrificerPS3 said:


> Theres a reason his body is not shown.  I have a specific fur pattern in mind.  *No one seems to like any* of the variations i come up with though.
> 
> I have to finish my fursona before he becomes a fursuit.


FUCK WHAT PEOPLE THINK! Its your character, so it's Your design. I think you should countinue the previous pattern and just ignore them.


----------



## morphology (Sep 8, 2011)

Or if you want to take people's opinions into account, turn it into constructive criticism.  Ask why people don't like your fur pattern.  Is it too hard to reproduce in drawings?  Does it clash with the design in general?  If you want, post the body design on your FA and ask for critique and how you can make it better.  Heck, if you want PM me and I'll take a look at it.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 8, 2011)

If I see another Bolt Superdog at a con I'm gonna flip a table at the lack of creativity in this fandom...


----------



## SnowyD (Sep 8, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> If I see another Bolt Superdog at a con I'm gonna flip a table at the lack of creativity in this fandom...



Can I help you flip the tables?


----------



## Jesie (Sep 10, 2011)

Flip _ALL_ the tables!


----------



## Dusque (Sep 16, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> If I see another Bolt Superdog at a con I'm gonna flip a table at the lack of creativity in this fandom...



oh my gawd i know! >w< *flips all the uncreative suits into the garbage can*


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Oct 4, 2011)

a lot of "popular" fursuit makers use the same shape they're used to and just add different furs really, so you sometimes see multiple animals that might look really simmilar, but its just the builder *shrug* not to mention everyone seems to have a sort of a "rule" of what fursuits should look like.


----------



## SacrificerPS3 (Oct 6, 2011)

My fursona has a cross pattern on his chest, but its taking me forever to come up with a design that doesnt look generic or unbelievable.  I honestly think I need help designing it.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 6, 2011)

SacrificerPS3 said:


> My fursona has a cross pattern on his chest, but its taking me forever to come up with a design that doesnt look generic or unbelievable.  I honestly think I need help designing it.



I personally love simpler characters. The most colors a character of mine has is four, which is Tiger, my fursona. Less color codes to remember, normally easier markings to remember, and it doesn't look as outrageous as the sparklesonas.

In my opinion, the simpler, the better.


----------



## Arlo (Oct 7, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I personally love simpler characters. The most colors a character of mine has is four, which is Tiger, my fursona. Less color codes to remember, normally easier markings to remember, and it doesn't look as outrageous as the sparklesonas.
> 
> In my opinion, the simpler, the better.



Agreed!  Arlo's coloring pretty much goes with everything.  He's a simple suit/color scheme and that means it's easy to accessorize him with things to tie in to different cons themes (ala Indiana Jones for IFC this year).


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I personally love simpler characters. The most colors a character of mine has is four, which is Tiger, my fursona. Less color codes to remember, normally easier markings to remember, and it doesn't look as outrageous as the sparklesonas.
> 
> In my opinion, the simpler, the better.


I like realistic ones. They can be simpler, but like your tiger would be hella difficult if done realistically. I'm lucky to have a tassie which is like lol-almost-no-markings


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> I like realistic ones. They can be simpler, but like your tiger would be hella difficult if done realistically. I'm lucky to have a tassie which is like lol-almost-no-markings



That's true, I agree there. Colors aside, Tiger's design still isn't very realistic, mainly marking wise, like the white around the eye and where the stripes are placed. And I've never drawn her without accessories, though I think I might do that sometime to see how it looks.


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2011)

Actually for tigers and animals with lots of markings I prefer a simpler design.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Oct 7, 2011)

Moonfall has 4 colours- black, grey, white, and red. And pinkish-stuff for the inside of the mouth, I guess. I like the simpler designs also, they are so pretty and much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Flip _ALL_ the tables!



Why stop at tables? Lets flip _whole_ restaurants.

On topic personally I prefer to see people keep a good balance between generic and customized. Meaning that they don't over do it on the fancy extra details and markings but still keep somewhat to the spirit of the critter if is based on an established critter either real or mythological with established lore. This helps with people being able to get on the mark better about what you are supposed to be.


----------



## Antonia (Oct 7, 2011)

I've always found realistic markings with some sort of unique markings or eye color or something similar to make the character distinct to look appealing. Something recognizable and simplistic, but also something to differentiate from the crowd, such as how real animals have things that differentiate them (like a leopard with a tear-shaped spot, or a dog with a torn ear). Subtlety goes a long way.


----------



## Onemorething! (Oct 8, 2011)

Answer from a builder: Customers, The reason builders make the exact same re-furred shape over and over again is because furries window shop. When people look for someone to build a suit for them they look for a style and then ask "Hey build me one just like this but blue!" and the builder who is trying to make a living says yes. So the reason they all look the same is because the customers all want the same thing, it does not matter who the builder is. There are plenty of builders who make "different" things, but you don't know about them, why? Because they are not popular due to being different. Original and unpopular go hand in hand in a fandom where most people want to fit in and anything that is original and popular will be emulated right away. Look at all of the top names in fursuit building and see the similarities, those are there because the customer base slowly molds the builder into reproducing the same thing the other big names are to make a profit.

This is evidence in all things, look at fashion, are all the kids wearing the typical style of dress for their social group? Usually yes, so the key here is to stop thinking of fursuits and unique pieces of art and instead compare them to furry trend clothing.

This is not to say that fursuits are not art, they are amazing crafts that take a lot of skill to make, but so are designer dresses. 

You will often notice that the suits a builder makes for them self are actually different.


----------

